# 2010 High Lifter East Coast Mud Nationals.



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is Jw Otwell and Myself racing in the semi finals at the east cost nats.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE!!! Congrats!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Jon. That was a good race...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah it was... I was sittin here rootin.. GO BOOT! GO BOOT! WHEEEEEEWT YOU PASSED HIM! :rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

LOL....Yeah, I thought I was over outta the hole shot. The water kept pushing me over against the wall. You can see me shaking my head when I finally got off the wall...lol. I was saying some words I can't post....lol.

I will try to get the other heats up in a day or so. That was the 3rd heat/semi finals. I got in a rut that developed in that first turn and like to have went over...after that It was over for me....I couldn't catch up. Still took 3rd over all. Not too bad at a big event like that.


----------

